# Vamos jugar al ajedrez



## Luciano Alcantara

¿Queda correcto omitir el *"al"* en las frases siguientes?

Vamos jugar *al* ajedrez.
Vamos jugar *al *fútbol.

Sólo una duda más: ¿Uds. utilizan "al" para cualquier tipo de juego?


----------



## Tomby

No se puede omitir la contracción "al" (a + el). Yo diría que "al" se utiliza en cualquier tipo de juego masculino. Observe la acepción 3ª del DRAE donde aparecen estos ejemplos: "Jugar *a la* pelota", "jugar *al* dominó".
TT.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Luciano Alcantara said:


> ¿Queda correcto omitir el *"al"* en las frases siguientes?
> 
> Vamos jugar *al* ajedrez.
> Vamos jugar *al *fútbol.
> 
> Sólo una duda más: ¿Uds. utilizan "al" para cualquier tipo de juego?


 

Sin embargo hay mucha gente aquí en Venezuela (yo diría todos) que dice vamos a jugar ajedrez, vamos a jugar fútbol, vamos a jugar cartas... No sé la verdad sí está mal dicho pero es como habla la gente aquí. Más bien eso de jugar a las cartas, a las muñecas, al fut me sonó mucho a novela mexicana. Bueno, es sólo para que se entere de esto, en todos lados se varía... XD

Saludos.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Hola.

Fíjate Luciano en que, tal y como aparece en los ejemplos de Estefanía, la perífrasis lleva preposición: Vamos *a* jugar...

En cuanto a tu pregunta, en la lengua culta ha de llevar preposición y artículo, como dice Tombatossals. En el registro coloquial en muchas zonas de América se omiten preposición y artículo, como describe Estefanía, puede que por influencia del inglés.. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Últimamente vengo observando en el lenguaje de los "pijos" la tendencia a suprimir el artículo contracto *al*. Así es frecuente oir en la tele, que van a _jugar tenis_, _jugar golf_, o _jugar polo_. Supongo que es un influencia absurda del inglés, _play tennis_, que la mayoría no hablan. Pero esto solo se da en los ambientes elitistas, porque nunca oí decir jugar fútbol, o baloncesto, sino jugar al fútbol y jugar al mus....


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

> (...)porque nunca oí decir jugar fútbol, o baloncesto, sino jugar al fú*t*bol y jugar al mus*...*


 


> Fíjate Luciano en que, tal y como aparece en los ejemplos de Estefanía, la perífrasis lleva preposición: Vamos *a* jugar...


Pues sí, J_P. La verdad señor Luciano es que si tiene muchos problemas con las preposiciones la cuestión es recíproca porque para mí e tridifícil a la hora de hablar portugués pues Uds. no las usan como aquí... Todos me veían hablando con un montón de preposiciones y a los estudiantes brasileños en principios se los oye decir también vamos jugar, ven abrazarme, etc... Le recomiendo bastante prudencia y atención. 

Felicito su español, Luciano.


----------



## Istriano

Mangato said:


> Últimamente vengo observando en el lenguaje de los "pijos" la tendencia a suprimir el artículo contracto *al*. Así es frecuente oir en la tele, que van a _jugar tenis_, _jugar golf_, o _jugar polo_. Supongo que es un influencia absurda del inglés, _play tennis_, que la mayoría no hablan. Pero esto solo se da en los ambientes elitistas, porque nunca oí decir jugar fútbol, o baloncesto, sino jugar al fútbol y jugar al mus....




Por que seria uma influência de inglês?

_*Jugar al*_ tenis/fútbol é uma imitação de francês.
Visto que se trata de um objeto direto (¿Qué juegas? e não ¿A qué juegas?), o lógico seria sem a preposição a, como em português brasileiro:

O que você joga? Eu jogo futebol.
*No inicio o futebol era  jogado por 500 jogadores!? (voz pasiva; mais um exemplo de que se trata de um objeto direto).

*_En un principio, el fútbol era jugado sólo por las clases  aristocráticas_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por aqui ninguém usa o artigo:

_Estamos jugando futbol.
Vamos a jugar ajedrez.
Ayer jugamos damas chinas._

Abraços.


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, gereralmente usamos la preposicion/contraccion ("Jugar AL ajedrez" - "Jugar A LAS damas").


----------



## Carfer

O curioso é que em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, não parece haver uma regra clara. Dizemos '_jogar_ _futebol_', _'jogar ténis'_ e _'jogar xadrez'_, mas já tanto se diz _'jogar damas'_ como _'jogar às damas'_, diz-se _'jogar às cartas'_ e quase todos os jogos infantis levam preposição (_'jogar às escondidas', 'jogar à cabra-cega', 'jogar à macaca'_)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Pues sí, J_P. La verdad señor Luciano es que si tiene muchos problemas con las preposiciones la cuestión es recíproca porque para mí e tridifícil a la hora de hablar portugués pues Uds. no las usan como aquí... Todos me veían hablando con un montón de preposiciones y a los *estudiantes brasileños en principios se los oye decir también vamos jugar, ven abrazarme*, etc... Le recomiendo bastante prudencia y atención.
> 
> Felicito su español, Luciano.


 
Eso es porque en portugués de Brasil no se usa el artículo. Entonces decimos: _*Vamos jogar futebol/bola? Vamos jogar basquete? Vamos jogar cartas?*_


----------



## Istriano

Carfer said:


> O curioso é que em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, não parece haver uma regra clara. Dizemos '_jogar_ _futebol_', _'jogar ténis'_ e _'jogar xadrez'_, mas já tanto se diz _'jogar damas'_ como _'jogar às damas'_, diz-se _'jogar às cartas'_ e quase todos os jogos infantis levam preposição (_'jogar às escondidas', 'jogar à cabra-cega', 'jogar à macaca'_)


Também:_ jogar à bola _em Portugal (_jogar bola_ no Brasil).


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Também:_ jogar à bola _em Portugal (_jogar bola_ no Brasil).


 
Exacto, o que também é curioso porque é sinónimo de '_jogar futebol'_, que não leva preposição.


----------



## englishmania

^De facto, é engraçado. Será que a expressão _jogar à bola_ (à semelhança de outras como _jogar às escondidas _e_ jogar à malha)_ é mais antiga e primária, daí manter ainda a preposição - enquanto _jogar futebol_, _jogar andebol_, _jogar basquetebol_, são designações mais recentes?  O meu comentário não tem qualquer base científica.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> ^De facto, é engraçado. Será que a expressão _jogar à bola_ (à semelhança de outras como _jogar às escondidas _e_ jogar à malha)_ é mais antiga e primária, daí manter ainda a preposição - enquanto _jogar futebol_, _jogar andebol_, _jogar basquetebol_, são designações mais recentes? O meu comentário não tem qualquer base científica.


 
Não sei, nem me recordo de alguma vez ter visto referido qualquer jogo de bola semelhante ao futebol antes de este ter sido introduzido cá, logo nos primeiros anos do século passado. Mas que '_jogar à bola' _é uma expressão mais coloquial, isso é, da mesma maneira que é mais nossa (futebol, ténis, basquete, são todas palavras de origem estrangeira).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Istriano said:


> Por que seria uma influência de inglês?
> 
> _*Jugar al*_ tenis/fútbol é uma imitação de francês.
> Visto que se trata de um objeto direto (¿Qué juegas? e não ¿A qué juegas?), o lógico seria sem a preposição a, como em português brasileiro:


En español, el uso de jugar cuando refiere a deportes o entretenimientos debería ser intransitivo, sin complemento directo, por lo tanto. Comparto con Mangato que es influencia del inglés. Está tan extendido que algún día la RAE lo admitirá, pero hoy por hoy no es el caso. El uso transitivo tradicional en español se da cuando se refiere a una partida en concreto: jugamos un partido de fútbol, voy a jugar una partida de damas, o bien otros casos, como en un juego de cartas: jugó una espada, voy a jugar una copa.


----------



## Istriano

Eu acho que é uma influência de português. Como se diz em galego?


----------



## jandro_pardo

Istriano said:


> Eu acho que é uma influência de português. Como se diz em galego?



Em galego acho que se diz como em espanhol de Espanha, com preposiçâo: "Xogar ao xadrez", "xogar ao tenis".


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu, que nunca cheguei a estudar espanhol de verdade, não conhecia essa estrutura. Jurava que fosse "jugar ajedrez, fútbol" sem preposição. Mas para perguntar o certo é "_Que están jugando_" ou "_A que están jugando_"?
Por exemplo: "A que están jugando, al ajedrez o a las damas"?

Muchas gracias en adelanto


----------



## dexterciyo

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu, que nunca cheguei a estudar espanhol de verdade, não conhecia essa estrutura. Jurava que fosse "jugar ajedrez, fútbol" sem preposição. Mas para perguntar o certo é "_*¿*Qu*é* están jugando?_" ou "_*¿*A qu*é* están jugando?_"?
> Por exemplo: "*¿*A qu*é* están jugando, al ajedrez o a las damas"?
> 
> Muchas gracias en adelanto



Na Espanha, a pergunta normal seria _¿*A* qué están jugando?_, com a preposição. Em alguns países da América, omite-se a preposição e o verbo é transitivo. Logo a pergunta poderia ficar sem preposição.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tagarela said:


> "A que están jugando, al ajedrez o a las damas"?


Puede que en algún país de América sea como dice dexterciyo, pero no recuerdo haber escuchado jamás nunca la pregunta sin la preposición. A mis oídos suenan realmente como insólitos y sorprendentes ejemplos tales como _¿qué están jugando?, vamos a jugar truco, ¿jugamos tute?_ Dicho esto, puede ser que en las zonas fronterizas con Brasil se escuchen frases como estas. Cabe la posibilidad, pero no lo sé.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Puede que en algún país de América sea como dice dexterciyo, pero no recuerdo haber escuchado jamás nunca la pregunta sin la preposición. A mis oídos suenan realmente como insólitos y sorprendentes ejemplos tales como _¿qué están jugando?, vamos a jugar truco, ¿jugamos tute?_ Dicho esto, puede ser que en las zonas fronterizas con Brasil se escuchen frases como estas. Cabe la posibilidad, pero no lo sé.


A mí no me suena raro. He buscado algunos ejemplos y encontré esto:

1) http://www.ajedrezonline.com/playGuest.php *Sin inscripción*, ni descargamiento, *juegue ajedrez* *gratuitamente* en la zona de juego a partir de su navegador web. 
2)  Peon8 es una zona gratis para *jugar ajedrez* online, para todos los jugadores, del principiante al grand maestro. 
3) *JUGAR AJEDREZ* CON LA COMPUTADORA
4) Lugares para *Jugar Ajedrez*
5) Es malo *jugar fútbol* en la computadora ?
6) Hoy, alguien quiere *jugar futbol*?

Hay muchos ejemplos en internet del no uso del artículo en estos casos.
No quiero decir que esté correcto, solamente que no es tan incomún.


----------

